# Cruise Ship Towed Away After Steering Mishap



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

A Cruise ship returning to New York from the Caribbean with 4,500 passengers on board had to be towed into port on Sunday after getting stuck in the Hudson River, the U.S. Coast Guard said. The Norwegian Cruise Line ship was moored in the river for about three hours due to problems with its steering and propulsion systems as it moved toward its dock in Manhattan, a Coast Guard spokesman said.
The Coast Guard was able to tug the vessel to port after the tide changed, the spokesman said. The ship, called the Norwegian Breakaway, docked at about 10 a.m. EST after completing a seven-day tour of the Bahamas and Florida, the cruise line said. 
"The ship was slightly delayed because of strong currents in the Hudson River," the company said in a statement. A spokeswoman said there were 4,500 passengers and 1,600 crew on board. The ship, which is scheduled to leave port for another Caribbean cruise later on Sunday, was being inspected by marine investigators, the Coast Guard said.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

As the one year old Norwegian Breakaway is fitted with two ABB Azipods, if they malfunction it could be why she had problems with both propulsion and steering.


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.cruiselawnews.com/2014/0...egian-breakaway-delayed-returning-to-pier-88/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day neil mant sm,today.04:27.#3.re:cruise ship towed away after steering mishap.thank you for the video,it was close to the tanker.regards ben27


----------

